# Steamboat Locs



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

just follow the gapers that drop into fish creek thanks to boringside and cutting a lift through the rib. Oh the good ole days


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. I am aware of the topography, but was looking for some of the routt county crew ski with. Skiing solo in areas like that is plain dumb. Cheers.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

Fish Creek Canyon is not recommended to ski yet. With the wind and snow, our snowpack is very unstable back there. Also, the coverage is still questionable... think January.


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

you wont be welcomed back there so you probably shouldn't ask


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

knappco said:


> you wont be welcomed back there so you probably shouldn't ask


.

No worries Al, this chode prolly moved up there from LA or something in 2004. Call Hoy, Ayer or Baker they'll gladly take you to better shots anyday.


----------



## knappco (Aug 4, 2006)

Phillips said:


> .
> 
> No worries Al, this chode prolly moved up there from LA or something in 2004. Call Hoy, Ayer or Baker they'll gladly take you to better shots anyday.



its called locking down my BC stash, you wouldn't know anything about that because you live in Denver


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

That is pretty lame. If you are having trouble "locking down your BC stash" you don't know the backcountry of routt county well enough to be talking shit. I hope you end up having a good damn time while you are here ACC. And Knappco I hope when you leave the valley to go run lines in other ski towns, you find people nice enough to hook you up and maybe it will knock the asshole out of you. and remember, good damn thing people still live in denver, I prefer having less people in town year round.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Maybe Knappcock should change his tagline to "I'm Angry" Have fun in Steamboat ACC!


----------



## jbowler116 (Mar 14, 2007)

Fish Creek canyon is anything but a "BC Stash" get a real stash or at least out of the "side country", Fish creek gets skied out before named runs these days.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Yo, ACC give me a call: 970.420.1275. I'm in steamboat through April 1 and always looking for people to tour with. Looking to get out to the Zirkels new years and next weekend.


----------

